

Ask HN: Any ideas for a MS thesis in networking? - vinutheraj

Hi,
  I am starting on my MS thesis this year. I am looking around for some good areas in networking to do my thesis in. I worked in VANETs ( Vehicular Ad-Hoc Networks ) for my BS degree. I didn't find the field that fun though. Can someone suggest some good topics in networking to work in, you know just throw in some ideas, then I will research about them more to see what I like and if it is good for a one-year MS thesis work. Please !
======
olefoo
SCTP, where one or more endpoints are mobile and occasionally disconnected.
<http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2960.txt>

Or protocols for personal area networks; for instance the suite of protocols
that would be needed for a personal soundtrack to follow you from your home to
your vehicle to your office w/ multiple endpoints some public, some private.

